# Out in the woods



## bigwave (Jan 2, 2013)

Well I was a good boy on new years eve.....went to bed before the ball dropped and set out early the next morning to shoot some oinkers. I have to say that the acorn's are thick and the piggy's seemed to be very elusive this time. I hunted a place near Arcadia, Fl which has thousands of pigs. We walked all morning and did not hear a peep.....little bastard's were probably full and sleeping in the palmetto's. After about three hours of walking we managed to spook some pigs out of the brush.....I shot my 32 winchester broad side at 50 yards on a sow that was probably 100lbs. I could see the dirt and dew fly off the pig after I shot her. She looked right at me and bolted towards the thick stuff. Needless to say we could not find any blood and gave up looking for her. The buzzards will be happy today. Hey fool4fish that big gator was out and about but I did not have my camera......he is on notice, if we can pull a tag for hardee county next year I will post the pics.....He is easily over 12'. All in all I had an awesome New Year's day of therapy in the woods.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 7, 2013)

I am hoping to pull tags again this year, we also have a 12+ gator hanging in the area we hunted. Sorry about the no pig situation but it happens.


----------



## switchback (Jan 10, 2013)

My buddy shot a big pig last Sunday evening. Broke off the arrow and we never found it. Hate when that happens.


----------



## Charger25 (Jan 12, 2013)

ANYTIME to get out in the woods is good. Just to get AWAY from all the crap , work ,home ,friends, family crap is good. A person can really clear their mind and regain a sense of purpose by doing so.


----------

